# modified top bar hive



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Do you have frames with bottoms? The bottom bar is essential to tying the comb into the frame and having it stay. Otherwise the strings will cut into the comb and it will fall out.

As far as using it as a top bar hive, do the sides stay pretty straight on the frames? It would seem a bit flimsy until the comb ties it together.

I would be curious how it works. If the sides stay pretty well they may give a lot of support.


----------



## Feral Bee (Feb 23, 2004)

I was going to use capture frames and slowly replace them with the frames shown. Another reason why I wanted the hive to be able to accept medium frames. As for how straight the side bars stayed, they were fairly consistent. They sit in a dado cut on the end of the top bars. If anyone is interested, and I get a little time, I can post dimensional pictures to the web for everyone to look at.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, if they stay straight and provide some beespace there, I think they will add a lot of strength. I like them better than the center one that Topbarguy used.


----------

